# IBS Teen Facebook Group?



## GurgleGal (Aug 7, 2011)

I recently liked the IBS page on Facebook and I also joined another group.But I was thinking for teens, maybe it would help if we made our own group.So we could support eachother and focus on areas like, signficant others, school, parties, social things that can all be a challenge when you deal with IBS.I personally think for me it would be helpful.A lot of the time, realizing that you aren't alone is really great.I just was wondering whether if I made a group any of you would be interested in joining?Or if it's even already been done? Thanks!


----------



## GurgleGal (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I went ahead and did it, Here is the link! You guys should join if you have facebook!https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBS-Support-Group-for-Teens/310417212319594


----------

